# Elmer's Grasshopper



## weez

Here is my finished Elmer's Grasshopper.  It is my third engine after Elmer's Wobbler and Standby.  I am very pleased with how it turned out.  It runs well with my air pressure gauge barely coming off of zero.


----------



## aarggh

Wow! Fantastic looking build, did you take photos of the build along the way? I'd like to see a video of it running.

cheers, Ian


----------



## Inky Engines

A really nice example of this engine - it looks very true to Elmer's design.

I also built Elmer's Wobbler 25 and Standby before his Grasshopper.

Still plenty more to build!

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## weez

aarggh said:


> Wow! Fantastic looking build, did you take photos of the build along the way? I'd like to see a video of it running.
> 
> cheers, Ian



Thanks for the compliment.  It turned out much better than I expected.  I only took a few pictures of some of the finished parts as I built them, no real build photos.  I want to get a camera that I can keep out in the shop so that I can do a proper build thread on my next engine.  I did not do a video as my camera has horrible video quality.  I will make a video when/if I get a new camera.


----------



## weez

Inky Engines said:


> A really nice example of this engine - it looks very true to Elmer's design.
> 
> I also built Elmer's Wobbler 25 and Standby before his Grasshopper.
> 
> Still plenty more to build!
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Geoff at Inky Engines



Thank you. Some of your engines have stuck out to me when I first started thinking of trying some of my own, not only because of the excellent build quality but also for your videos documenting the builds.  I very much enjoyed making my first three Elmer's engines.  There are at least 5 more of his engines that I would like to make.


----------



## dreeves

Great looking engine. I have several of Elmer's engines complete and a few in progress. I love Elmer's plans and have modified several of them to make two cylinder versions  as well. Keep plugging away.

Dave


----------



## creast

Nice looking engine! Well done!
Rich


----------



## danstir

Very nice, you have inspired me to try this as my next engine.


----------



## weez

Thank you everyone for the compliments.


----------



## OregonBill

Weez, that engine is simply elegant. A beautiful design beautifully executed. You should be very proud!


----------



## weez

OregonBill, Thank you very much for the compliment.  I am very proud of this engine and am kind of shocked at how well it turned out.  If you are looking to build a first engine I would definitely recommend one of Elmer's Engines found here http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html.  The #25 Wobbler was my first and I found it quite easy to make.  There are a bunch more that I will be making.  I am still deciding which one to build next.


----------



## weez

Finally got a video of it running.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvhsVRj6uo[/ame]


----------



## ChooChooMike

Beautiful in its simplicity, yet elegant !!  Kudos !!


----------



## gus

Hi Weez,
I have surplus material hanging around and I am trying very very very hard not to build this engine. :wall:
Great temptation and Great Expectation. Material will be Aluminium bars and the flywheel and cylinder brass.
Now at the tail end completing "Webbie". Steam engines are very forgiving but not Webbie & Co. By December should embark on this Elmer engine.
Now in Osaka.


----------



## Lawijt

Beautifull @ the end from the video how slow she turns around.
I have never see a engine that turns soooooo smoooooth.


----------



## weez

Gus,
I look forward to seeing you build this engine.  I have been following your Webster build with interest.  I am planning on building a Webster soon, maybe this winter when I have less going on and get more shop time.  Good luck on getting "Webbie" running soon.


----------



## weez

Lawijt said:


> Beautifull @ the end from the video how slow she turns around.
> I have never see a engine that turns soooooo smoooooth.



When first looking into model steam engines I saw somewhere that it is easy to make an engine run fast and harder to make one that runs slow.  I too am impressed with how slow I am able to run this engine.  I do not have any packing around the piston or valve rods which leak a fair amount of air.  I don't know if packing would help it run smoother/slower, or if it would increase friction and do more harm than good.  Maybe someday I will try it and see.


----------



## vascon2196

Great Job!!!

Am I going to have to make this engine now...damn it...I don't have time!

Great job!!!


----------



## Inky Engines

Weez



weez said:


> I do not have any packing around the piston or valve rods which leak a fair amount of air.  I don't know if packing would help it run smoother/slower, or if it would increase friction and do more harm than good.  Maybe someday I will try it and see.




Iv'e tried both graphite yarn and PTFE packing in my Elmer's slide valve engines, with variable results.  On the 1/2" bore Grasshopper type engines I achieved little or no improvement, and as you suggest it can make matters worse, these little engines are very sensitive to any increase in friction.  It seems that the engines run well without packing if the fit in lower head and steam chest is reasonable, if the fit is sloppy or worn, packing may be necessary. Elmer's larger 3/4" bore VR75 tolerates the packing much better, although care and experimentation still seem to be necessary to get the right amount of packing and compression; I find it very fiddly.  Where I have seen improvements they have been in terms of a reduction in air pressure and consumption (and noise), rather than improved smooth / slow running characteristics.  

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## weez

Geoff,
Thanks for the info regarding packing.  What you wrote is pretty much what I was thinking.  Most likely I will not try packing as my grasshopper runs very well already.  Have you started making your next engine yet?  As a fan of Elmer's Engines, I always enjoy the pictures and videos of your completed engines.


----------



## Mechanicboy

Inky Engines said:


> Weez
> 
> Iv'e tried both graphite yarn and PTFE packing in my Elmer's slide valve engines, with variable results.
> Kind regards
> 
> Geoff at Inky Engines



You can use the wick for candle packed in grease instead graphite yarn and PTFE packing. I has tried the wick for candle with good results, i got idea from the old book about model steam engine by J. Pocock , printed in 1888.


----------



## kiwi2

Hi Weez,
             I'm having a go at building this engine but I can't work out from the drawings what the purpose of the threaded hole on the side of the cylinder is for. Can you enlighten me?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Sshire

It's the air exhaust. Not sure why Elmer threaded it unless he had exhaust piping at one point.


----------



## kiwi2

Thanks Stan.


----------



## thayer

Congratulations Weez, a job well done and rightfully recognized. You've definitely inspired me to get going on my #33 again. Unfortunately I am in the midst of model airplane season right now.


----------



## gray

Very well made. Good craftsmanship.


----------



## Gerry Sweetland

Sorry I'm so late, haven't been on the forum much lately but any ways, beautiful work!  I love the satin finish on every thing.  Makes me want to get back to work on my Grasshopper build.
Gerry


----------

